# Information Technology Prospects in Japan



## japanbound2018

Hey folks,

This is my first post, didn't see an intro section so I'll summarize myself before posting my question.

I'm a 22 year-old IT professional without a formal college degree. I have an associates degree in CIS (computer information systems), and a couple of IT related certs. One which is "expert" level -if you can even call it that. My spouse is graduate student who is N1 in Japanese, and we'll be moving to Japan in 2018. He's wrapping up his Master's and then is going to teach a bit in the states before we leave to Japan. 

So we've both talked about moving to Japan permanently, to start a family there etc. But my main worry is that my employment prospects in Japan will be slim or non existent. I've seen very little on the internet about IT jobs in Japan, for expats, and if I do see any -they're for programming or web development jobs. So my main concern is being able to do what I love while we live there. I'm a very diligent worker, and have worked my ass off through my life to get to where I am now. 

We've reviewed the "point system" that japan has in place for potential citizen candidates, and I'll easily be making over the $87K or so USD/yr by the time we leave, likely far more. I know I obviously won't be getting paid that much when we live there, if I get a comparable job, and I'm okay with that. My main worry is that I just won't be able to find employment opportunities. My partner is teaching me Japanese, hopefully to get me to N2 by the time we leave, so I'm trying to be fairly capable linguistically by the time we get there.

Do any of you know what the equivalent of "Systems Administrators" make in Japan? How are they treated? Can an expat reasonably expect to make it into such a position? 

Depending on how my own career trajectory goes, I may be IT manager level by the time I leave, so even something higher is within my reach.

I don't mean to just come to this community to take and give nothing back, so I'll do what I can to make myself worthy of any advice I receive here. That being said, any information is GREATLY appreciated.

Preemptive thanks.


----------



## pandapanda

A couple of my friends with associate degree are making around 4000 USD per month as system administrators/helpdesk and others are of course making more; N2 level of Japanese will definitely be a plus; Where are you moving to? If Tokyo, I'm sure you will find something. In fact, there's a IT company based in Roppongi Area called systemsGo. The owner is Australian and 50 % of their employees are non-Japanese..


----------



## larabell

Once you get here, hook up with the Tokyo Linux User's Group. Most of the members are in some way associated with the local IT scene. If you come over on a dependent visa, you will only be able to work part-time but once you're here you'll be in a better position to scout around for a company that will sponsor a working visa. Usually technical visas require a college degree but I've seen "or equivalent experience" in some descriptions so, depending how long you've been in the industry, that might not be a problem. Or you could apply for permission to work full-time on a dependent visa... but I don't know what the chances are of getting approved.


----------

